# Does this happen to you ? how do you fix it ?



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

The 12v (modern version of the cigarette lighter socket) supply socket fitted to most vehicles I find is an awful design by way of reliability in maintaining a secure reliable contact for electrical connection. Some plugs just don't grip at all and there is no positive location.

In the Wikipedia description it says "While the cigarette lighter receptacle is a convenient and nearly universal feature of automobiles, as a DC power connector it has the disadvantage of relatively low current rating and poor contact stability"

To avoid the connection failing, and to keep the plug well located what ideas have you employed to acheive this ?

All ideas gratefully received.

>wiki page<


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Totally agree with you, they are a [email protected] design for a 12v supply. 
I used to have a 12v laptop charger that had he facility to tighten the plug whilst in the socket. It worked very well.
Just Googled for it but no joy but they DO exist.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A little careful bending outwards of the metal contacts (-ve) on the outside of the plug usually does the job for me, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a couple of toothpicks to wedge the plug in.  

tony


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Apart from one 12V socket (on the base vehicle dash) the rest of mine are Din sockets - the smaller diameter version. Whilst recognising the limitations of the basic design, I think the Din sockets work better than the cigarette lighter style. This is because they have a clip that holds the positive terminal of the plug in place. I have never experienced any contact problems.

You could consider replacing your cig. lighter sockets with Din sockets - but then you would have to change the plugs as well.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Totally agree with the poor design comments. On the dash of my Boxer I plug a small solar panel in and if not dead squarely inserted I blow the fuse. I only know if I have blown the fuse or not by checking the interior cab light on the same fuse. Whether some plugs are better than others, I don't know.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

At one time I had a plastic sleeve with two slots in for the side contacts. I will have a search to see if they can still be bought.
I recently sold my TomTom because I thought the internal battery had failed. Bought a new one but when I got home and tested the old TomTom it charged perfectly on its charging stand. It was a poor contact in the cigarette lighter that caused the lack of charge.
Alan


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe that there are two sizes of plug and socket 20mm and the old 3/4" (it might be 3/4" and 22mm), anyway there are differences, and one of the multi-socket adapters which I've bought had a sleeve to slip over the plug to convert one size up to the other and works well.
I'm not talking about the German Hella size, just the normal UK ones.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I had a similar problem. I don't have a leisure battery and rarely hook up so always have something plugged in on charge - all different plugs with varying degrees of fit.

I tried a couple of multi socket gizmos but not with much success until I bought one from Maplin which I have screwed to the side on my centre console. It has a "quality" plug that fits tightly into the vehicle socket and the 2 sockets are in a vertical position on the side of the console and have very good, tight fitting. 

It works well for me. I think it was around a fiver.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bill_H said:


> .....had a sleeve to slip over the plug to convert one size up to the other and works well.....


We're in danger of moving into dress-making here, cos I have what I call a 'collar' which Simon of LTS fitted on a plug that was a bad fit - works great, but I don't know where you'd get one.

I need more!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

paulmold said:


> Totally agree with the poor design comments. On the dash of my Boxer I plug a small solar panel in and if not dead squarely inserted I blow the fuse. .


Been there - T shirt etc.

I once, inadvertently touched the centre pin of the plug onto the socket wall whilst plugging in my gps - she didn't like it one bit and I had to spend ages resetting whilst wondering what a new one was going to cost me.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Our camper is a cig-ligher free zone!

Almost everything - Phones, Cameras, Sat Nav's do or can be charged from USB, so every cig lighter has a USB connection:









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280715826023

It fits almost flush into even the worst lighter and provides a USB socket for charging devices.

For the few remaining items such as 12v laptops which are used while driving, the cig socket is cut off, a fuse fitted inline to replace the one in the socket and a 2 Pin 12V polarised plug is fitted:










You can actually get USB sockets for direct connection in your van and do away with cig lighters all together.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

In response to the question:
Isn't this just the sort of thing
Gaffer tape was invented for.

Kev


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Halfords' have just started supplying their 12 volt accessories with the plug complete with a sliding collar to ensure a good fit.

I've recently bought a 1 >> 2 socket converter which had this collar/sleeve. It also has a USB socket and a mini USB socket as used on android phones for charging. Also it has LED's to show battery state, nice multi purpose bit of kit.


It also has pretty blue lights on the 12 volt sockets. 

:roll:


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Some good (deep) extension leads for cigarette sockets - usually they have an led on them to indicate connection so it is easy to spot if the plug has fallen out. A socket laid on the dash flat also has less tendency to jump out when going along.
You can also plug a number of (low watt) appliances in together - phone, sat nav, ipod, etc.


----------

